# URGENT- how to remove sunflare in this image



## lydzward (Mar 8, 2016)

I will be forever grateful to the individual that can help me remove this giant sunflare from my image. I can imagine it will just be a simple fix for many but I've just spent the last hour searching various articles and attempting and failing at removing it. Guidance would also be greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much for your time and help.


----------



## fmshoemaker (Mar 8, 2016)

No image....


----------



## lydzward (Mar 8, 2016)

fmshoemaker said:


> No image....


Sorry, just had to resize the image


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2016)

lydzward said:


> I will be forever grateful to the individual that can help me remove this giant sunflare from my image. I can imagine it will just be a simple fix for many but I've just spent the last hour searching various articles and attempting and failing at removing it. Guidance would also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help.


Hi, and welcome!

If you would like someone to try their hand at it ( and there are some very talented people on here), the next thing is to transmit the unedited RAW file (at full size) to whoever offers.  You will need a hosting site that accepts those large files, or the e-mail address to send it.  This site will not accept RAW files and for posting purposes they should be reduced in size.  

My bump will help get the word out.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 8, 2016)

And be very clear about what part of the image you want fixed.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2016)

Urgent! 1st post. Lulz.


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2016)

I guess we missed the urgency window.


----------



## lydzward (Mar 8, 2016)

Don't worry, in the end I did it myself. It proved more useful teaching myself this skill than putting up with some of the smart comments this post was receiving. Thanks for your tip about the hosting website though.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 9, 2016)

Well you have to admit, it is a bit funny.
Someone rushing in, first visit, no introduction, saying how they need something urgently, getting offers to help and then not responding.

It's sort of a "mommy, mommy, I need help NOW" and then wandering away.
A bit solipsistic, don't you think?

...and telling us to not worry as if  their urgent issue was keeping us awake.


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

lydzward said:


> .. than putting up with some of the smart comments this post was receiving.


I resent that very much.  My posts were intended to help.  How am I supposed to know which newbies will not welcome any help?


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunflare, live and learn.


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2016)

Another exciting day on the Internet.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont want to get edited out !!!!

SCNR


----------

